# Remote Coding Positions



## bugkk56 (Jan 2, 2016)

Does anyone know of any remote coding positions?


----------



## mzkandyd (Jan 3, 2016)

Try Aviacode. I would also look on Indeed and the Job Forum under your AAPC logins.


----------



## JudyW (Jan 3, 2016)

bugkk56 said:


> Does anyone know of any remote coding positions?



I agree with the answer of the previous person.  Right about your question on the forum is a listing for remote coders needed and the information for obtaining where to apply.  Hope you find what you are looking for and Good Luck.


----------



## ibvillanueva (Jan 4, 2016)

I do. I work remotely from home. feel free to email me if you want more information ilenevillanueva@icloud.com


----------



## bugkk56 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone!


----------

